

Critical fix for a potential data corruption issue in PostgreSQL 9.3 and 9.4 - drewjaja
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1587/

======
reqres
Is it possible to check if my data has been affected by this data corruption
issue?

------
Fire-Dragon-DoL
This is extremely scary, update fast!

